
Ask HN: Would you eat insects? - aharonovich
After the cricket bars company raised significant capital I started thinking, why won&#x27;t most people eat insects?
======
drallison
For the curious, a coffee-table book, a cookbook, and a memoir:

[http://www.amazon.com/Man-Eating-Bugs-Science-
Insects/dp/098...](http://www.amazon.com/Man-Eating-Bugs-Science-
Insects/dp/0984074414)

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Eat-Bug-Cookbook-
Revised/dp/160774...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Eat-Bug-Cookbook-
Revised/dp/1607744368/ref=pd_bxgy_14_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=052BARS4594SSB7FYV2D)

[http://www.amazon.com/Edible-Adventure-Eating-Insects-
Planet...](http://www.amazon.com/Edible-Adventure-Eating-Insects-
Planet/dp/0544114353/ref=pd_bxgy_14_img_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=052BARS4594SSB7FYV2D)

------
JacobAldridge
Why will most Westerners eat cow, but not horse? Cultural norms.

Me - I'll try anything once, more or less. I've eaten worms, scorpions, and
ants at various points in my life - you really need them in quantity to make
it worthwhile as a dining experience. But I've also eaten zebra, crocodile,
kangaroo, moose, and a lot of people would balk at those. Thinking about it,
I'd have no issues eating cat but would be more reluctant to eat dog. Insects?
No problems, and given their much higher ratio of protein and efficient growth
(compared to most domestic livestock), I hope they become more 'normal' in the
future.

------
hendekagon
In the last year I have noticed more news articles about this subject. Why
this is, I don't know.

Nope. Nope, nope, nope. I will not eat insects or worms because they are
associated with disease and death and it makes me want to throw up. There's
nothing wrong with that, it's a natural instinct. You might argue that native
Australians eat grubs etc, but they are/were living in one of the harshest
environments on Earth, at the limits of survival. You will eat anything to
survive.

A mostly vegetarian or vegan diet with occasional meat can supply all the
nutrients one needs, without the vomit-inducing associations.

Let that be the end of it.

~~~
wingerlang
> I will not eat insects or worms because they are associated with disease and
> death

Do most people associate them with this? I certainly don't.

------
duncan_bayne
No idea myself. I've eaten insects a couple of times, and it didn't seem like
a big deal.

Now, spiders on the other hand, _hell_ no, I'd rather starve.

